# How To Bake an Overgrown Summer Squash



## Kristen_Garza

Thanks for posting the Overgrown Summer Squash recipe WITH PICTURES!!! Very Helpful!


----------



## Nedra_Divine

I just made it to the garden after 3 days and found myself with a huge bag, full of overgrown squash. Not knowing if it was good enough to eat or give away, I did a search and found this recipe and tried it. It was great! Thanks.


----------



## Tee

Hi Nedra - Baking a large squash is just delicious! I might not always catch a squash before it gets too big, but I sure know what to do with it if it does 

I'm glad you enjoyed the recipe!


----------



## Crystal1

I just picked 6 overgrown squash and have been searching for a good recipe! I'm so happy that I don't have to toss them and I can't wait to try this! Thanks!


----------



## Britani_Sidwell

Were you still able to eat the skin on these?


----------



## Valerie_Troyer

Thanks for this great recipe. I was away for a week and came home to 4 large, yellow squash. I am going to use this recipe this evening and wanted to thank you for it!


----------



## Rachael1

Did you do anything with the seeds?


----------

